# Marine led help!



## default (May 28, 2011)

Sooo.. I'm thinking about setting up a salt tank in my living room now.. But I have a quick question.
I picked up a used 'LT SL A001 - 60' from bigals during the tent sale, but I realized there's no way in judging how long the lights have been used for or to what extreme.
So as I'm fairly new with LEDs - especially marine LEDs, how do I confirm the light is still good to go? It turning on and being bright as heck is a good enough reference? Should I use a par meter to see what it's producing? 

Any help would be amazing.
Cheers


----------



## BigAlsScarbMissCorals (Jul 3, 2014)

default said:


> Sooo.. I'm thinking about setting up a salt tank in my living room now.. But I have a quick question.
> I picked up a used 'LT SL A001 - 60' from bigals during the tent sale, but I realized there's no way in judging how long the lights have been used for or to what extreme.
> So as I'm fairly new with LEDs - especially marine LEDs, how do I confirm the light is still good to go? It turning on and being bright as heck is a good enough reference? Should I use a par meter to see what it's producing?
> 
> ...


If this was the unit that was at the Mississauga or Scarborough location tent sale it literally had about 20 - 30 hours of use for testing purposes. If it was purchased at another location then I can not comment on its use.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

BigAlsScarbMissCorals said:


> If this was the unit that was at the Mississauga or Scarborough location tent sale it literally had about 20 - 30 hours of use for testing purposes. If it was purchased at another location then I can not comment on its use.


I got this at the scarborough location, it has a few blemishes and scratches, but the lens looked fairly clean.
If it only has that many hours in use, it's great news.
Thank you


----------



## BigAlsScarbMissCorals (Jul 3, 2014)

default said:


> I got this at the scarborough location, it has a few blemishes and scratches, but the lens looked fairly clean.
> If it only has that many hours in use, it's great news.
> Thank you


The unit is basically brand new with minimal use. Approximately 20-30 hrs of use.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

BigAlsScarbMissCorals said:


> The unit is basically brand new with minimal use. Approximately 20-30 hrs of use.


sounds great, thanks for the confirmation.


----------

